# AVGUI.EXE Won't Start



## kinger1945 (Jun 18, 2009)

Avgui.exe won't start when I double click the icon.
No response whatever.
I have reinstalled AVG but still the same.

Any ideas?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Uninstall AVG using the AVG Remover first. Then, reinstall AVG.


----------



## kinger1945 (Jun 18, 2009)

Tried that, still the same!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try a thorough uninstallation with the free Revo Uninstaller.

If still no luck,

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*.​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is the newest avg ,it came out just 2 days ago ,maybe installing it will fix your problem.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_AntiVirus_Free_Edition_d886.html


----------

